# 2008 Controlled Hunts Are Out!



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is the earliest I have ever seen them. I only got a youth hunt.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

plumbrook 11/15 for me


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My buddy got Plumbrook on Dec 13th. So at least I'm going back this year. It is a great place to hunt. I've harvested 6 deer there out so far.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

3rd year applying and drew a zero this year. I must have been real lucky to get drawn for plumbrook my first time applying. Brother got drawn for Ravenna though.


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

How do you go about and sign up for hunts like this?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

NASA is awesome!!!
Youth hunts are good 

We didn't get sh1t!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i applied for skeeters muzzle hunt and ravenna, crappy comp wont open file, guess i will wait till sept to see if i won.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

onesmokinduramax said:


> How do you go about and sign up for hunts like this?


You have to apply through the ODNR website or at the district offices. The process begins on June 1 to July 31st.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

EZ, mozilla will not open it up for me either . so i used Internet Explorer and it will open then.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Makes fourth year applying and I'm 0 for 4. Did anyone else notice how many people from Parma were drawn?


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

im 0 for 4 too 
how about the last name miller they where picked in most of the hunt picks


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

my boy got drawn for killdeer plains should be fun


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder if there is not any favoritizm going on. Some whole families will get drawn year after year I've noticed.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

miller ,no doubt is prolly almost all of amish country!!!!so the name does get a lot of entries. most odf the millers that were drawn live in amish country.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

never been drawen myself,just seems like I donate my money every year! does seem like there are alot of amish drawn every year, wonder whats up with that?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> We didn't get sh1t!!!!


Is that really neccessary? It's bad enough your name makes our web browser have scroll bars but do you really need to use language like that one this forum thats open to familys? I'm no saint, but come on. I feel bad quoting that stuff.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Freyed, if you find yourself without a partner let me know! Ill drive and buy the gas.

I have a womens ravenna on Oct. 18th I cant use. Will trade for Plubrook or Ravenna, any date. Or maybe an opening monday Magee...


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

swing and a miss........
i am 1/5 having been drawn for plumbrook a few years back, taking two does.
if you are drawn as an alternate for plumbrook they take you on truck ride to the deer congregations.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Yep. Ive been a couple times to plumbrook, being an alternate is the best. Dad and I got 4 does in 30 minutes.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seen 2 of the biggest bucks of my life in plumbrook. Also found a giant 8 point shed in one of the thickets.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

anyone get drawn for salt fork? i was picked there and have no idea what to expect.


----------

